# Attention all H.P. Lovecraft fans!!!!!



## deilaitha (Jun 16, 2012)

My dad, knowing that I've been reading a collection of Lovecraft stories, sent me this link.  I absolutely died laughing, having just read _Call of Cthulhu_ less than a week before.  The illustrations are fantastic and so is the Suess-like poetry. 

Presenting: What if Dr. Suess had written _Call of Cthulhu_?

What if Dr. Seuss wrote The Call of Cthulhu? (UPDATED)

Enjoy!

P.S. Cutest. Cthulhu. Ever.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jun 25, 2012)

Just the thing for third graders.


----------



## ProfessorBrainfever (Jun 29, 2012)

You should also check out "A Study in Emerald" by Neil Gaiman. It's a Lovecraftian reworking of the first Sherlock Holmes story, "A Study in Scarlet". I believe it's available free online somewhere, too.


----------

